# Bindings for Warpig



## devanbumstead (Feb 17, 2021)

After using the same snow gear since high school (18 years ago), I’m about to make a big upgrade. I’ve been riding old Flow bindings with an Atomic Alabi board and clunky DC boots.

I’m an Intermediate-Advanced rider who loves all mountain fun—powder, dodging trees, side hits, medium jumps, the occasional box, the occasional “last-one-down-the-hill-buys-shots” runs (that I never lose). I don’t avoid moguls like the plague and like a challenge. So I feel like I fit solidly in the “All Mountain” class.

I’m 6’ 1” 190lbs boot size 13

I’m looking for gear that will last me another 10 years since I don’t ride very often but love it like nothing else when I do.

I’m highly considering the Warpig (154cm) and for bindings either the new NOW Select Pro (a rep from NOW suggested that for me over the Pilot or Drive) or the new Union Atlas. I snagged a pair of Burton Swath boots already.

I’ve heard the Warpig likes a stiffer binding since it’s so wide. But I’m coming from a world of loose and playful Flows so pretty much anything is going to feel more responsive than those. Would love any suggestions y’all may have.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Those bindings should be just fine,i have the 154 warpig and i have a step on bindings on them, it is considered a medium flex binding but it works really well with my board especially if you like to carve and do a lot of tree runs.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

devanbumstead said:


> After using the same snow gear since high school (18 years ago), I’m about to make a big upgrade. I’ve been riding old Flow bindings with an Atomic Alabi board and clunky DC boots.
> 
> I’m an Intermediate-Advanced rider who loves all mountain fun—powder, dodging trees, side hits, medium jumps, the occasional box, the occasional “last-one-down-the-hill-buys-shots” runs (that I never lose). I don’t avoid moguls like the plague and like a challenge. So I feel like I fit solidly in the “All Mountain” class.
> 
> I’m 6’ 1” 190lbs boot size 13


Are you sure you need size 13 boots? Most people size down 1 to 2 sizes from their street shoe size. Check out the boots forum on here. There’s a thread on there if you post your foot measurements people will help you with size and width.


----------



## devanbumstead (Feb 17, 2021)

start_today said:


> Are you sure you need size 13 boots? Most people size down 1 to 2 sizes from their street shoe size. Check out the boots forum on here. There’s a thread on there if you post your foot measurements people will help you with size and width.


Yeah, I bought Burton Swath boots in 13 and they fit very well. Honestly my toes slightly touch the end so there’s no way I could go smaller.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

cartels if you wanna keep it burton to match up with the swaths


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

devanbumstead said:


> Yeah, I bought Burton Swath boots in 13 and they fit very well. Honestly my toes slightly touch the end so there’s no way I could go smaller.


Sounds like they're too big to me. Honestly, they aren't supposed to fit like your sneakers. Going down from 13 really opens up your options for boards and bindings. I rode 13's for years, and I'm loving life in 11's now.


----------



## bmuzzy (2 mo ago)

best bindings for warpig 2022? Looking to just do mountain no park?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

bmuzzy said:


> best bindings for warpig 2022? Looking to just do mountain no park?


----------



## devanbumstead (Feb 17, 2021)

bmuzzy said:


> best bindings for warpig 2022? Looking to just do mountain no park?


For what it’s worth, I landed on the Rome Katanas last year and really dug them! I don’t do much park either. Just did all mountain and powder.


----------

